# Bank accounts



## paulie100 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi, are there banks that anyone recommends to open an account with?...needs good internet banking option...thanks


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

paulie100 said:


> Hi, are there banks that anyone recommends to open an account with?...needs good internet banking option...thanks


My wife and I both use BPI,and have done so since we retired in 2013,no problems,helpful English speaking Manager in Ansiao branch,good internet access too.




David


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

BOI in Dublin which is in Euros and English and accepts a UK address and does international xfers.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We use Millennium which I'm told is rated as the safest bank in Portugal....... Their (English language) online banking site is very easy to use and their staff are very good indeed. 

A friend of mine uses BPI and I have to say they strike me as a bit unprofessional......... every time you go in there, one of their staff tries to flog them cases of overpriced wine with fancy labels on the bottles....... not the sort of thing I want from a bank.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I agree about Millennium. We probably have the same bank manager who is excellent as are the other staff. Online banking is very easy with them.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

+1 Millennium..... They've been fantastic.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

I use Activo. It is part of Millenium, but they only have a few branches which don't handle cash, they are basically for admin as far as I can tell. They are an online bank, and the good thing about them is there are no fees or charges. Well, unless you need to get hands on large ammounts of cash. This can be done via a Millenium bank, but there is a fee. Other wise it is free online banking. 

Their web site has an English option and is easy to use. I set mine up at their branch in Coimbra.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

We use Novo Banco (formerly BES), tip top and best of all nationalised, so in summary underwritten by the German Tax Payer............excellent

Rob


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Another vote for Millennium/Activo. Same bank but Millennium is the traditional version vs Activo who are the Internet/telephone banking subsidiary. Millennium charges fees whereas Activo generally don't. 

In addition to the fee highlighted by Mattski, Activo will also charge you to transfer money out of Portugal. However, both Millennium and Activo offer a totally free transfer of funds from UK bank accounts to PT. The rate of exchange offered is also the best that I have found and transfers of up to £10,000 made before 2 pm are in your PT account the next working day.

If you do not have an Activo branch near you in PT then it is possible to open your Activo account in your nearest Millennium branch.


----------



## Humpty (Dec 6, 2014)

Santander Totta have found them extremely professional, English speaking and extremely helpful.


----------

